# Acrylic Painting on Canvas



## wildpan1962 (Aug 15, 2017)

I recently purchased a painting by Bat Hava. The acrylic painting is on a 48x38 frame. I need help in identifying more info about the israeli artist. I could not get much on google. please help.


----------



## JacobWilliss (Sep 15, 2021)

Generally speaking, oil painting on canvas is one of the most accessible and affordable mediums for expressing your creative talent. Techniques such as airbrushing, stenciling, glazing, and many more have been developed with this medium in mind. Though each method has its own appeal, using lightbulbs, acetone, and other materials to spread paint onto the canvas gives the painting a sense of spontaneity which prevents it from becoming stale over time. Also, I used to get paintings from Paint by Numbers for Adults - Painting by Numbers Shop. These paintings are very sick. It's exciting for me to paint by numbers.


----------

